# looks like 2nd cycle clomid for me



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

cd 33 and bfn so back to another  month of hot flushes and moodyness in my house,i was hoping clomid would be the wonder pill for me and work 1st time,i fill like we are never gonna get our much wanted baby,i no i will be ok and get on with cycle num 2 but really aint looking forward to this again and the 2ww is hell,now waiting for af to arrive to start all over again,feeling so low,hubbys working tonite so im glad that fertiltyfriends is here  all the advice on the boards and noing there is other people going though this is a big help


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Big hug Hun - we are around the same time - CD3 for me today - and my second cycle too - did you have a CD21 test?

Sending you lots of positive vibes, let's keep in touch



Alison


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Lucye
Don't despair I too thought this would be the magic month and pill...







I am CD 9 and going through another month. The side effects weren't as bad.  this time on the tablets.
I felt as low as you, but i picked myself up and am up for it again. It is relentless though isn't it. 
Good luck this month and lets hope for a BFP

0604


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lucy

Sorry you got a BFN but it ain't over till it's over &  there ain't no fat lady singing yet I hope...keeping fingers crossed she doesn't show up... 

I know it's not easy to stay positive but you will get there, I'm sure of it 
I was initially only prescribed 3mths on clomid & then it was ivf for us, but decided to try another 3mths as after reading about all the ladies on here I know it can sometimes take a few cycles for clomid to work...I'm coming up to end of my 4th cycle now & I've no idea what to expect but we just have to stay positive, however hard it is sometimes, and believe it will happen. I can't remember, sorry, but are you taking clomid to trigger ovulation or to boost ? Are you having scans to see how many follies and/or progesterone blood tests ?

Have you considered complementary therapy alongside the clomid eg acupuncture or reflexology ? I can highly recommend acupuncture & this month I've also taken chinese medicine (prescribed by my acupuncturist) to complement the clomid & it seems to have helped as I didn't really get any ovulation pains this month, usually get very bad ones, even before clomid but my cd21 prog test indicated I still released 2 eggs as high level again.

Anyway, thinking of you hun...sending you loads of positive vibes...and hugs 
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Lucy

I know how you feel, CD 28 today and been testing since Saturday with the ultra early HPTS and all BFNs.  Feeling low myself.  I am desperately clinging to the knowledge that it takes a "normal" fertile couple on average 12 months to conceive, so each month i get a BFN is a month closer to that BFP.  Its hard to stay happy and focused but in a few days from now you will be all geared up again for this cycle.

Big hug for you, I think we both need it 

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Me again.... 

Just to add to what Witchie Poo said, even for a couple with no known fertility problems, there is only a 20/25% chance of conceiving each month.

Take care hun 
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fully understand how you are feeling, been there so many times. I remember when i first started clomid 8 months ago i thought it would be a wonder drug but then AF comes and its awful, but some how we pick ourselves up and get on with it and some of us do get lucky and I hope you will too.  The first few days after a BFN are always the worst.  Stay in touch with Alison, its so much better having a cycle buddy as it helps the time to pass.

0604 - I'm CD 9 today too!  Feels like a long way to go yet!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Lucye

sorry you're feeling low - it's a horrible feeling - I too put all my hopes into clomid working on my first cycle especially since the consultant told us I was just going on it to 'boost' things.

But when I got my   last month there was no consoling me, I was sobbing for a good hour or so and rang into work ill feeling   . Poor dh, and anyone who tried to reason with me, got a right . The only thing that kept me going was thinking that for whatever reason it just wasn't meant to be that month and to just get my head round the fact it was going to be a second cycle of clomid - as much as I hated the thought!.

Am now on cd18 and trying to keep my mind occupied....Chocolate and E4 have proved a real life saver!!

so big  and here's to a positive cycle number two!!


S
xx


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi flowerpot
Its nice to have a buddy.
Yet again I agree with all the other girls lucye, their comments are right, remember we must keep going as this is so important 
Keep us informed about af.
0604


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

thank you for all your replys,af has"nt shown herself yet but got major p/pains so its defo on the way,my d/h has been suffering today bittin hes head off for every little thing he does,hoping cycle num 2 is my month


----------

